# lowrider strains



## lefty (Aug 31, 2006)

what do u peeps think about the lowrider strains are they hard to manipulate cause they flower on thier own whats the deal ...............thanx ...............lefty


----------



## JerryG1989 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think they are sweet, less to worry about and good for  a nice personal stash or u could just grow alot of them in litte space and get more bud per sqr ft.


----------



## sombro (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm going to give it a go next year, imo you learn more every harvest, plant a new set every month and you have a constant supply of bud. It's not supposed to be the best end product but with 5 or 6 harvests in a summer you can experiment with training and flavouring and different nutes to see what you prefer & what works best.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmm....me thinks the thing to concentrate on with a lowryder grow would be figuring out the right color light to correspond with whatever stage it's in. Maybe even having to change colors from week to week.

Seems to me that they'd develop bigger and better under dual/tri/quad spectrum lighting.

And if you've got any other strains growing too...the lowryder will prolly need to be done in another room/space...where it's light doesn't leak onto the other strains.

Hmmm...more work, more grow gear, and for less potent bud....not my cup-o-tea.


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm of the same line of thought Will..."not my cup o' tea"..
I'll add..difficult to impossible to clone(means seeding your crop for further propogation) which also means germinating and nursing plants through the most fragile stages each grow.


----------



## sombro (Sep 1, 2006)

its easier for an outdoor grower i'm sure.

the main concern will be to make sure the LR does not pollinate the other strains in the garden. Something i'd not considered until now.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 3, 2006)

Lowriders are easy to grow. Having to make seeds is harder. Lowriders IMO are better grown outdoors where they can get as much direct sunlight as possable. The more light the better they grow. If you had enough seeds to gro 20 females at a time they would be great. I've grown some lowriders. I grew some outside and some inside with floros and soil. The high was good but the yeild was low. 1 plant was 56 g when harvested and dryed into 10.5g.


----------



## lefty (Sep 5, 2006)

huh. i didnt no they were almost impossible to clone . i was thinking they would b sweet cloning them and just leaving the lights on. ha! too good to b true . i also heard that u get like 8 grms per plant .ha again. may be next year ill order some and try them outside. just a thought. curiuos : why so tough to clone? thanx lefty!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 8, 2006)

they cant be cloned because they dont veg. well they do but for like 10 days. they dont grow side branches. You plant a seed, it sprouts and within 20 days you'll know sex.


----------



## lefty (Sep 10, 2006)

im going to grow afghanis and by what hick says they are pretty short too. 3-5 ft . this seems short enough  for me. and the price is alot cheaper for seeds.i want to git some kind of yield from my plants (plus some clones). i read from a h t or somewhere that a lowrider plant produced 10.6 grms from one plant. thats like a nice quarter.thats nottn.screw that.so whats the big deal of flowering u just do it right thats all.


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

If you buy lowryder, the best thing to do is with the first batch make as many seeds as possible.  That way you should have plenty of seeds to use for the future and could actually get a good harvest from one crop by using lot's.  The packs come in too small a number of seeds and are not enough in my opinion.  It would be great if you could purchase 100 seeds for a reasonable price, but that isn't possible.  You have to make your own.

TGT


----------

